# Medizin des Alterns und des alten Menschen



## EvilWillow

Kann man das als _Medicina del envejecimiento y de la persona vieja_ übersetzen?


----------



## Estopa

Ich tippe auf gerontología


----------



## EvilWillow

Ich glaube, das trifft es nicht ganz. Wenn, dann würde ich das Fach eher als Geriatrie und damit _geriatría _bezeichnen. 

Wie klingt denn meine wörtliche Übersetzung?


----------



## baufred

EvilWillow said:


> Kann man das als _Medicina del envejecimiento humano y del ser humano envejecido_ übersetzen?



... vielleicht noch etwas allgemeiner und speziell auf den Menschen fixiert ... aber ich bin auch nur Deutscher 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

Obwohl dies für mich immer noch komisch klingt: "Medicina del envejecimiento y de las personas mayores". Auf Spanisch sagt man nicht "viejo", weil es etwa verächtlich klingt, und "persona vieja" oder "ser humano envejecido" klingen überhaupt nicht Spanisch.


----------



## Estopa

EvilWillow said:


> Ich glaube, das trifft es nicht ganz. Wenn, dann würde ich das Fach eher als Geriatrie und damit _geriatría _bezeichnen.


Aber da geht es doch nur um die Krankheiten, die überwiegend im Alter auftreten, oder?



			
				EvilWillow said:
			
		

> Wie klingt denn meine wörtliche Übersetzung?


Ich finde die Ausdrücke nicht sehr idiomatisch.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Gerontología clínica=> Corresponde al área de la gerontología que *estudia los aspectos  médicos del envejecimiento y la vejez*, así como los problemas  psicológicos,funcionales y sociales asociados a dichas etapas del ciclo  vital.




Das steht in dem Wikipedia-Artikel. Ich finde, dass sich das mit dem deckt, was du suchst. Also nicht "gerontología", sondern "gerontología clínica".


----------



## EvilWillow

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## ErOtto

EvilWillow said:


> Kann man das als _Medicina del envejecimiento y de la persona vieja_ übersetzen?


 
Kann man... ist aber nicht ratsam. 



Estopa said:


> Also nicht "gerontología", sondern "gerontología clínica".


 
Als Fachbegriff, ausgezeichtnet. 

Falls das Zielgebiet des Textes nicht für Fachleute bestimmt sein sollte, könnte man es auch mit 

ciencia sobre el estudio de la vejez y el envejecimiento

im spanischem umschreiben, denn dies ist die Beschreibung für gerontología.

Saludos
Er


----------

